# Music to Smoke to @[email protected] (suggestions)



## Godkas (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey post your favorite smoking music . I'll start it off.

"Crumblin' Erb" - Outkast


----------



## 7mgteturbo (Aug 22, 2007)

ANYTIME by Eve6


----------



## redwriter (Aug 23, 2007)

"Corsair" by Boards of Canada. 

You can listen to some of their songs on their myspace.

MySpace.com - BOARDS OF CANADA - Hexagon Sun - Psychedelic / Electronica / Experimental - www.myspace.com/abeautifulplace


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 25, 2007)

Thievery Corporation.


----------



## Goodtimes (Aug 25, 2007)

embrace the ending (mushroomhead)


----------



## ablazed blunt (Aug 25, 2007)

ICP all the way.....


----------



## wumac420 (Aug 25, 2007)

BOB MARLEY.. like come on people!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 25, 2007)

If you wanna chill and have a toke have a listen to delerium ~ karma.


----------



## guhman2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you have a good sound sytem (decent subs and loud speakers) listen to Linkin Park Reanimation really loud.

First listen to it sober
The get stoned and listen to it
You will TRIP OUT

P.S. Im not sure how it works on mids cause i was pretty fucked up on some purple haze


----------



## mambokabui (Aug 25, 2007)

O.A.R. Any Time Now. It is a live concert on cd and it is a great high listen.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 25, 2007)

Depends on the mood, I like to get high and listen to Pink Floyd, Comfortably Numb to really chill out after a long day.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 25, 2007)

Seriously. Gotta agree with the Bob Marley. Plus the Pink Floyd. Then theres Jimi, of course. and The Dead. and The Allman Brothers. The Doobie Brothers, Bob Dylan, let's not forget The Beatles (Abbey Road, Yellow Submarine, Rubber Soul, Sgt. Peppers, and of course, The White Album). Then theres...ooooo Bedouin Soundclash is really good, and so is Ben Harper. I agree with Chiceh, it depends on the mood, and if you're feelin it and have got time, the Chemical Brothers rock. This band Entrain is really good (although, i think they're local...i'm not sure though). Awww duh, Flaming Lips: Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots. When I'm in a rap mood, J5 and Run DMC just hit the spot.. Simon and Garfunkel and Yes. The Who. and on occasion, Tenacious D. Oh, and _PLEASE_ let's not forget Phish, THE one ultimate jam band...Chili Peppers kick ass too....man, the list just goes on and on..........


----------



## jjbutler88 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just to add a few: <br> Ring Ding Dong - Dr Dre<br> Tomorrow Comes Today - Gorillaz <br> Midnight Request Line - Skream <br> Depends what kinda mood ure in, but I can groove to the above most of the time. Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 26, 2007)

When I hit shuffle, you never know what will come up. All kinds of tunes mostly classic rock/rock (no country though).


----------



## rkm (Aug 26, 2007)

Blue Man Group isn't bad if you want some sounds that you dont normally hear in music.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 26, 2007)

Atmosphere and The Beastie Boys are always good too.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 26, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> When I hit shuffle, you never know what will come up. All kinds of tunes mostly classic rock/rock (no country though).


nice. same thing for me, shuffle gives me such a variety. what're some of your favorites?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 26, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> nice. same thing for me, shuffle gives me such a variety. what's are some of your favorites?


Just to mention a few.........
Grateful Dead, Led Zepplin, Santana, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Pink Floyd, Guns & Roses, Steve Miller, Rod Stewart, Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Bob Marley and some other Marley's family too, Lenny Kravitz, Ben Harper, Jack Johnson, BlackCrowes, Eagles, Doors, Beatles, Bob Dylan, Grand Funk Railroad, Tragically Hip, Green Day, Beastie Boys, U2, The Guess Who, Steppennwolf, The Who, Frank Sinantra, Chili Peppers, Prince, Phil Collins and basically everything in between what is not here. The list could go and on.


----------



## Stretch Dinero (Aug 26, 2007)

Bone Thugs, Dipset, Pink Floyd, 2pac...Scarface...those are a couple cats I listen to during my time of "piff".


----------



## Wigmo (Aug 26, 2007)

i listen to the same music when im smoking as when im not smoking, which is about every ten minutes.


----------



## johnd12 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ripped or not I listen to the same music. Bob Marley. Pink Floyd. Slightly Stoopid, and their new cd (Chronchitis) is out and its way intense. The Expendables. Sublime. Hendrix. Ziggy Marley. G Love. Ben Harper. Jack Johnson. Damn I could go on forever but Ill stop it here. That should give a good idea.


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 27, 2007)

slightly stoopid (one of my favorite bands especially when smokin. im happy as fuck to be going to see them in oct.) expendables, pepper, red hot chili peppers, big pun, almost all of dipset, cassidy, shyne, immortal technique, frank zappa, joe walsh, luniz, pink floyd, sublime, wolfmother, az, beck, devin the dude and many many more


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 27, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Just to mention a few.........
> Grateful Dead, Led Zepplin, Santana, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Pink Floyd, Guns & Roses, Steve Miller, Rod Stewart, Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Bob Marley and some other Marley's family too, Lenny Kravitz, Ben Harper, Jack Johnson, BlackCrowes, Eagles, Doors, Beatles, Bob Dylan, Grand Funk Railroad, Tragically Hip, Green Day, Beastie Boys, U2, The Guess Who, Steppennwolf, The Who, Frank Sinantra, Chili Peppers, Prince, Phil Collins and basically everything in between what is not here. The list could go and on.


 
nice. not much to add there, just Simon and Garfunkel, Phish, CCR, Cake, Dave Matthews Band (just the band, not really him solo so much), Clapton, and Keller. Good stuff mate, good stuff. and i agree with everybody who says same music for stoned and not. so true, good music doesn't go bad when you're not high.


----------



## Godkas (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm listening to the wall right now "Mother" love this cd.


----------



## Taipan (Aug 28, 2007)

check out my list https://www.rollitup.org/music/24103-haze-days-music.html


----------



## fallensk8er (Aug 28, 2007)

auto pilot - queens of the stone age, in my head - queens of the stone age, cannabis - bob marley.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 28, 2007)

mogwai, the album leaf, explosions in the sky


----------



## Godkas (Aug 30, 2007)

Mogwai havnt heard that in a while.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 30, 2007)

let me add sigur ros too


----------



## Wigmo (Aug 31, 2007)

Lee "scratchh" Perry. de original upsetta


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 31, 2007)

miles davis, lemon jelly


----------



## Godkas (Aug 31, 2007)

Green Jelly - "3 little pigs" & "Chewbacca"


----------



## danvisibleman (Sep 4, 2007)

Wiid - MC Chris, or anything Bob Marley/Sublime


----------



## natmoon (Sep 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of my own tunes that ive made and these are my favourites to have a listen to whilst im wasted,these are all electronic tunes created by me whilst i was stoned,they are all free to listen to and free to download if you like them,none of my work is other peoples samples i play it all on a keyboard and use a pc to arrange it in tracks and apply effects,is all my own original work,hope you enjoy it.

Edit: Leyenda and Gouryella are classical pieces that i revamped and Marijuana Man is my track Waves with Marijuana Man talking throught it.

Marijuana Man
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

Haunted Analog Synth
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

gouryella(ligaya)(synth)
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player


Trip Drummer
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

Waves
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

Time and Peace
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

Space Temple
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player 
Space Temple(part 2)
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player 
Space Temple(part 3)
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player 
Space Temple(part 4)
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

leyenda(remake)
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

Hear The Alien Orchestra
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player

drt+itssupposedtobeautomaticbutactually1
lo-fi URL: Start Player
hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## hIghAZhEll (Sep 5, 2007)

vintage Devin the Dude. Shit's classic.


----------



## Cyrus (Sep 5, 2007)

Coheed and Cambria

The live DVD at the starland ballroom
If you like prog rock and rush mixed with a sci fi feel. i listen 2 it for hours upon end

And of course pink floyd

Bjork haha its interesting but you have 2 be out of your mind fucked high.

the mars volta is good Deloused in the comatorium is the best cd for being high...

Thats my prog list =]


----------



## rkm (Sep 6, 2007)

Lets add a little variety.

xrmradio 

Its an internet radio channel. Nonstop alternative channel.


----------



## dro in the closet. (Sep 6, 2007)

mambokabui you are absolutely correct, great instrumentals and vocals..


----------



## IntheTuk (Sep 7, 2007)

The Flaming Lips


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 8, 2007)

IntheTuk said:


> The Flaming Lips


hell yeah.


----------



## flyhi2112 (Sep 10, 2007)

hello all
for me its got to be something from rush ie
2112


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 10, 2007)

collie buds - come around
cypress hill - hits from the bong, want to get high


----------



## Fursnake (Sep 11, 2007)

Sky Cries Mary is some great music to get stoned to...one of my favorite groups.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bone Thugz n' Harmony- Weed Man


----------



## bioterror23 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tiny Brains-Innaway
Turn the bass up and groove out my friends.


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 12, 2007)

when i will chill Future Sound of London any album.when i will do something or go out with my mp3 i listening any trip hop, acid jazz, drum/n/bass.


----------



## jrwilliams3 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im personally a Pink Floyd fan, Dark side of the moon, especially watching it synchronized to the Wizard of Oz. I have had some of my weirdest thoughts watching that. I also love Jimi Hendrix when im stoned, third stone from the sun. 
I also love Bone thugs and Harmony, you cant hear that music unless your high. Music is the best thing about Weed to me.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to agree with mambokabui, O.A.R. Any Time Now is amazing. It was my favorite album...... but then O.A.R. came out with a new album "Live from Madison Square Garden" and now it is my favorite album.


----------



## 4ad (Sep 12, 2007)

Cocteau Twins (early stuff)....takes you to another land/time...also Nyam Nyam...Dead Can Dance.....The Cure (of course)....and Chameleons UK...


----------



## bifter (Sep 13, 2007)

There is one album im surprised hasent been mentioned and i seriously think everyone should of at least heard once in their life and thats the chillout by the KLF,that is made for weed
Bifter


----------



## lessthanwill22 (Sep 14, 2007)

bone thugz, wu-tang, hieroglyphics!!!


----------



## cali-high (Sep 15, 2007)

Brotha Lynch

he is awsome

Siccmade

i like differnt music not into rap really but i like this guy he is awsome


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 15, 2007)

Smoking trees (ray j ft. snoop dogg


----------



## cali-high (Sep 15, 2007)

*"Liquer Sicc"*

[hung]
Look up in the sky it&#8217;s a motherfuckin slug
Some nigga done let one off and only my cousins sheddin&#8217; blood
That loccest muthafucka from 29 st. throwin up his flag
So nigga got madd and went to the crib with a .45 mag
Returned to the set-up and let my cousin have it
That nigga that died for the garden blocc
Gang did time for the garden blocc
And ended up stuck in a muthafuckin casket but I don&#8217;t be givin a fuck
Im tappin up in your program before you know it
I&#8217;m creepin up on ya in a licorice dark black drop-top broham
With a 12 gauge pump in da trunk and a clip full of funk
And a fat purple cush blunt so call it what you want
I call it the fever of da funkhouse
Dumpin gauge shells in that ass leavin you face down
Chest down with a gang of guts hangin out yo ass nigga
You know tha process they wanna kill me
Now I&#8217;m a dead man walkin to my funeral can you feel me
Now and if die before your set gets blasted
That&#8217;s on the garden cause I&#8217;m gonna rise up out my casket

Chorus: repeat 2x

I&#8217;m liquor sicc and I just might lose control
So load your clips loccs cause we ridin for our foes

[hung]
And I&#8217;m out in 6 5&#8217; hardtop impala lookin for that 187
There we go and right behind em bustin wit my mack 11
Straight bumpa to bumpa 12 gage pump was that little x loccsta
Givin up his set dumpin on niggas just like he&#8217;s supposed ta
Nigga this is real deal shit it&#8217;s not about crip or blood
It&#8217;s about pay back that family loves
So nigga now fuck yo whole click
Like 24 deep they tryin ta kill me fo my fuckin tapes
Them baby rapes so nigga get out my fuckin face
If I was really bangin niggaz would know
Cause I&#8217;d have they whole set lookin like l.a. when da earthquake hit
Nigga fuckin wit my tek I&#8217;m from da garden blocc
No matter what nobody say I&#8217;m makin my money
And not lettin that bangin shit get in my way
Niggaz get mad they wanna see the lynch rippin
I&#8217;m wearing blue yeah but motherfucker I ain&#8217;t even trippin
But for cousin q-ball, mr.doc,and sicx my cousin eclipse
And 2 of my kidz nigga catch these clips

Chorus

[hung]
There ain&#8217;t no fuckin way my cousin&#8217;s
Gonna lay up in a casket wit no retaliation
There ain&#8217;t no fuckin way that motherfucker died for that blocc
So lets heat them motherfuckin glocks (2x)


----------



## RebelMusicEnthusiast (Sep 21, 2007)

soldiers of jah army-you cant tell me
ben harper-burn one down
katchafire-collie herb man
dj quik-bomb buds

i highly recommend blazing to these songs


----------



## bluewizard (Sep 21, 2007)

infected mushroom
dj shadow - endtroducing, the private press (albums)
kruder and dorfmeister's dj kicks
cut chemist
beastie boys
dj krush
massive attack
portishead
rage against the machine
richard cheese


----------



## Helvete (Sep 22, 2007)

Red Sparrows, an instrumental band formed from members if Neurosis, Isis plus others
Neurosis
Isis
Tool
Pink Floyd
Mayhem
Sunn O))) if you really really want to fuck your head up
My Dying Bride
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum 
Satyicon
Anethema
Paradise Lost
Katatonia
Emperor
James Brown
Queen
Down
Enslaved
Type O Negative
Superjoint Ritual
Corrosion of Conformity
D.R.I.
Crowbar
Gojira
Mattias IA Eklundh - Sweedish guitarst who makes the strangest sounds with NO EFFECTS
Opeth


----------



## flamable221 (Sep 25, 2007)

anything reggaeton


----------



## HoLE (Sep 25, 2007)

HoLEEE-EEEeeeeeeeeeeee crap,,Pink Floyd is the bomb,,as for a newer band,,stoned,,,, I love The Stone Temple Pilots,,Core,,,or any fuking song by Rage Against The Machine,,quote(Fuck you I won't do what ya tell me)

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## growindoobies (Sep 25, 2007)

under da influence-waiting to inhale U.D.I. THA BOMB


----------



## Buzzkill (Sep 26, 2007)

anything KottonMouth kings


----------



## LoveIt (Sep 26, 2007)

Buzzkill said:


> anything KottonMouth kings


that's pretty cool stuff... I like to listen to miles davis and coltrane...


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

YouTube - FSOL - Dead Skin Cells


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 11, 2007)

LE PEUPLE DE L'HERBE-Ph THEME.


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 11, 2007)

grotus


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2007)

Led Zepplin


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Miles Davis Bitches Brew. The Bad Plus, Mahavishna Orchestra. Victor Wooten.....


----------



## joemomma (Oct 15, 2007)

Nightmares On Wax


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 15, 2007)

Buzzkill said:


> anything KottonMouth kings


kotton mouth kings, i got one of thair first albums and although i dig it they seem to have a problem with repeating the corus over and over and over and over and over and over was intrested to here if they grew outta that yet i did like the album but come on be little more creative and come up with a few more words to through in thair.. so hows thair newer stuff


----------



## savageweed (Feb 16, 2008)

Did everyone quit listening to music...lol

Depending on mood I like

Dream Theater
Prince
Led Zeppelin (of course)
Rage Against the Machine
The Monkees
Tony Harnell

A bunch of Old metal and newer stuff as well.

Open to anything except country...well I like some old country. Willie, Cash, Patsy Cline,


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Blueberry Yum Yum - Ludacris

Weed Song - Bone Thugs N harmony.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 16, 2008)

when it's summer time and the livin's ill ez this is what i do..

DAZED AND CONFUSED then CLASSIC ROCK. It's amazing.

otherwise, I'm down with reggae and alternative. Dream Theater will send me into a new musical universe, their shit is wild.


----------



## ProductivePothead (Feb 18, 2008)

Mellow Mood by slightly stoopid


----------



## urinmyrice (Feb 19, 2008)

8 pages and no one has said 311??? im young but the parents only let me listen to classic rock untill i was about 8. the truth is i didnt know of any other kind of music till then but its classic rock is still my fav. has anyone said the doors yet??? the doors the end is where its at. im 20 but i gots the an old soul

~dude


----------



## SunZa (Feb 20, 2008)

Dreadlock Tales

You must listen!


----------



## Elroy (Feb 20, 2008)

Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## xXKUSHDOCTORXx (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob Marley Peter Tosh and any DUB reggae and also any SCREW Tapes RIPDJSCREW


----------



## voodoo child (Feb 21, 2008)

THE MARS VOLTA!
Hendrix, Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Kyuss, Sabbath.
keep it old school


----------



## bigbossGF (Feb 23, 2008)

Modern Love is Automatic - A flock of Seagulls


----------



## lincolnvtboy (Feb 24, 2008)

The Grateful Dead and some more Dead. Maybe some phil and friends and ratdog or Jerry Band


----------



## dx1martin (Feb 24, 2008)

SOUNDTRIBE SECTOR 9, Jim Weider's Project Percolator, Disco Biscuits, Soulive, String Cheese Incident, and Phil for sure!

go to archive.org and look under Live Music Archive. The downloadable/streamable music is approved by each artist in the directory. GO SEE LIVE MUSIC!


----------



## soxfan (Feb 24, 2008)

Dave Matthews Band (Jimi Thing is all about weed), O.A.R. Saw them together at the Gorge. Awesome show. The Gorge is amazing to se a concert at.


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 24, 2008)

Collie Buddz


----------



## southpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

I always enjoyed going to see *Phish* live, *WSP*, *SCI*, *MMW* in concert but at home I've always loved listening to Fusion Jazz. Guys like *Return to Forever*, *Brand-X*, *Mahavishnu Orchestra* and of course, the greatest composer of the 20th century.....
*FRANK ZAPPA!!!!*


----------



## xXKUSHDOCTORXx (Mar 1, 2008)

Any Devin the Dude CD but prolly the best weed song is Cutcha Up on the Waiting to Inhale Cd.


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 2, 2008)

blind Melon songs are good


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

hilary duff


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

britney spears


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

maybe a little hana montana


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 2, 2008)

i feel like dying

by lil wayne

its an amazing song about drugs


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 2, 2008)

MGMT - Time to pretend


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 2, 2008)

Just about anything, music is good. I hate listening to music while I'm rolling up something though. It like fucks with my head..


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 2, 2008)

haha for real i roll better in the back seat of my boys car with the 2 12" L7's blasting it like calms me down and stops me from shaking


----------



## ZomB (Jul 18, 2008)

there's like all the classics from the 60's and 70's


then like there's more recent music like sublme, cypress hill, kottonmouth kings, nirvana
there's like tons of bands i wonder if there a giant list somewhere?


I'm gonna check wiki


----------



## hIghAZhEll (Jul 19, 2008)

I almost forgot. Some good old *Eddie Hazel*. Maggot Brain is amazing.


----------



## citiesindust (Jul 19, 2008)

Anything by Kate Bush or Roxy Music!


----------



## xLostCauzex (Jul 20, 2008)

Vanilla Ice - Tha Weed Song
Big Boi ft. Purple Ribbon All Stars - Kryptonite
Luniz - I got 5 on it
Weezer - We are all on drugs
Hinder - Get Stoned


----------



## bluerobots (Jul 20, 2008)

I listen to everything, but right now i gotta say Pitbull ft. Jim Jones - Sticky Icky

Who got that sticky icky?! I do


----------



## thenismoketwomore (Jul 21, 2008)

Pink Floyd is always great to smoke to, so is OAR. Older Muse, Porcupine Tree, Rush, Rx Bandits, The Sound Of Animals Fighting and Circa Survive (anything with Anthony Green doing vocals) and I gotta say it, Weezy Baby. lol


----------



## thenismoketwomore (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah and mrcrc420: Dream Theater is fucking amazing.


----------



## Top44 (Jul 23, 2008)

Smiff N Wessun,Pharcyde,Quasimoto,A Tribe Called Quest,De La Soul..DJ.Krush,Bob Marley,Jr.Reid


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 24, 2008)

Anything by Bone Thugs


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob Marley - Smoke Two Joints


----------



## russruss89 (Jul 25, 2008)

tangerine sky, positive vibes by kottonmouth kings


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Jul 26, 2008)

"Telegram" - Bjork
"Trout Mask Replica" - Captain Beefheart (you can kind of understand where he was coming from, and how amazingly underrated it was whilst your stoned!)
"Mr Bungle" - Mr Bungle or anything Mike Patton (another one to try...)
"Piper at the gates of dawn" - Pink Floyd (I guess...DEFFO gonna try it next time!)


----------



## kamakazi11 (Jul 26, 2008)

Slightly stoopid - this joint , collieman, wise man


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

Definitely most Animal Collective songs, in my opinion. They tickle my fancy.


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jul 28, 2008)

Cypress Hill is an obvious one, Hendrix, Pink Floyd. It's all good


----------



## Jayboy (Jul 28, 2008)

If I had to choose just one band... which is tough. I'd go with Modest Mouse.


----------



## $moketrees420 (Aug 4, 2008)

just started listening to this band called witchcraft...theyre siiick if you like black sabbath or led zeppelin


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey all

Ph03nix and I were sittin', chillin' and thought we'd post a couple of albums we like, besides the obvious favourite band of ours, Pink Floyd.

A while back I threw some songs and comedy pieces together and burnt a disc as well as designed a cover for it. It's not much, and I would have left George Carlin off in hindsight, but here it is anyway. I'm happy to answer any questions about individual tracks. 

Cover:


Track list/back cover:


It would be rude of me to not mention that a lot of these tracks are from this album created in 1995 for NORML.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 14, 2008)

My taste in music is pretty much the same whether I'm sober or stoned, and that's somewhat eclectic. Among my favorites are Earth Wind & Fire, Al Green, Maze & Frankie Beverly and Average White Band if I'm in a classic soul mood. 

For classic rock I dig Santana, Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Fogerty/CCR, Cream, The Eagles, and Hendrix. Gotta put some 80's rock in there too, so that includes Van Halen, AC/DC, Def Lepard and Scorpions. From the 90's I put on Metallica, Guns & Roses, Nirvana and Red Hot Chili Peppers. 

From this decade I often play Linkin Park, Audioslave, Evanescence and Paramore. Finally, I enjoy more contemporary/pop stuff like Gwen Stefani, Nelly Furtado, Colbie Cailat, Rachael Yamagata, Fiona Apple, A Fine Frenzy, Sara Bareilles and Rilo Kiley. I can think of many more artists that I'm into, but I suppose I listed the main ones.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Aug 21, 2008)

Floyd, Doors, Zeppelin, Sabbath, but White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane, the very first time I had ever heard it was when I was super baked. Blows your mind =]

shit forgot cream. Cream is awesome, Eric Clapton is god.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

sometimes reggae is good, like bob marley, peter tosh, ect, but also the old head classics, and its been repeated like 50 times, lol, floyd, hendrix, dylan, CCR, mamma cass, Dead, N then theres Rusted Root, Ekoostik Hookah, Darkstar, The Other ones (thats the dead without jerry), badfish, Allman bros., and Devon Allmans new band honeytribe, I would say phish, but im not THAT too far out there. But mostly, alot of the shit i listen to is stuff like 311, sublime, kottonmouth kings, humble gods, old fuckin metallica, nirvana, total devastation, black flag (pretty much the ONLY punk ive ever liked, ever.), n the list could go on for hours, but thats what i listen to when i smoke, which is pretty much all the time.


----------



## Fursnake (Aug 22, 2008)

Quicksilver Messenger Service...great shit from the late 60's...can't get enough of it...and the new Blind Melon album, better than their older stuff.


----------



## gratefultiger (Aug 24, 2008)

Grateful Dead
John Coltrane
Charlie Parker
John Fahey
Miles Davis
Django Reinhardt


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 24, 2008)

YouTube - Junior Murvin- Police & Thieves- Reggae


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Misunderstood (Da Carter 3 Exclusive)


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 24, 2008)

YouTube - eek-a-mouse-Peeni Walli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPFDuRCT2i0&feature=related


----------



## mizzzikey (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm my favorite smoking songs are:

rebelution - green to black
freestyle fellowship - mary
frankie jones - dont smoke the seed
gang starr - jfk 2 lax
people under the stairs - acid rain drops
mystik journeymen - right now


----------



## Deep Mind (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys, listen to Cypruss hill - Illusions while your smoking a fat joint, you feel like GOD!
Your also notice how you drift off and think about some sick times..
Or for an extra high listen to House of Pain - Jump around!!


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Deep Mind said:


> Guys, listen to Cypruss hill - Illusions while your smoking a fat joint, you feel like GOD!
> Your also notice how you drift off and think about some sick times..
> Or for an extra high listen to House of Pain - Jump around!!


Done it....15 years ago.


----------



## drtysanch (Aug 26, 2008)

NickyT and Dylan, never fails.


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Duh... MARLEY MON, MARLEY ALL DAY LONG... !!


----------



## surryman (Aug 26, 2008)

G'day,I like music that lets you feel....not some shit that tells you how to!


----------



## daggerbud (Aug 31, 2008)

nine inch nails get there frist album pretty hate machine and put that on all night while smoking meany fat bowls with friends good times...


----------



## vag (Aug 31, 2008)

emerge by fischerspooner......... actually anything by fischerspooner. they're trippy as hell


----------



## Fursnake (Sep 1, 2008)

The new Blind Melon album, really rocks, as good as or better than any of their previous works (which are great to listen to when smoking too)...The new album by The Music, really rocking and trippy sounding stuff... Dug into my collection and listening to some really old stuff again by way of the Quicksilver Messenger Service, their debut album from 1968 is still as bad ass and awesome as ever, John Cipollina is an lesser known early guitar god!


----------



## RolliePollie (Sep 1, 2008)

Blakypoo&#039;s playlist | Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook Playlist, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Gaia, Friendster, Xanga, Myspace Music Player, Myspace MP3 Player/Players, Facebook Music Playlist, Myspace Music Playlists


----------



## fireclaims4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Eric Whitacre (Choral), or Scapegoat Wax (particularly the song 'Freeway')


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 2, 2008)

mushroom head, ICP DEF..., and anything that would remind you of the good times and trip you out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Sep 2, 2008)

jeff buckley, Any of the Marley's, ron pope sublime slightly stoopid Thievery Corperation, zero 7


----------



## closettrooper (Sep 6, 2008)

Ozric Tentacles, 35007, Orange Goblin, Bongzilla


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 6, 2008)

has nobody mentioned "acid raindrops" by people under the stairs?? that's one of the sickest weed songs ever. and nobody said anything about del the funkee homosapien (someone said hieroglyphics) and what about some blackstar (talib kweli and mos def) imo the greatest collabo of rap ever. the grey album is pretty sick with jay z's black album over beatles' white ablum. rhcp is def another good band. and "silly putty" by zion i. that shit will trip you out. krs one and public enemy are pretty good, same with some NWA. pretty much any rap from 88 - 93 (souls of mischeif - 93 to infinity). there's the cool kids, kidz in the hall, pacific division, and curren$y who are all new groups/people coming up in the rap game. pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 6, 2008)

damn, i forgot about wu tang clan.

WU TANG CLAN AIN'T NOTHIN TA FUCK WIT!


----------



## GreatGreenGanja (Sep 6, 2008)

Schiffty said:


> Thievery Corporation.


Man that song is trippy, i listen to it to boost my high


----------



## srsnow (Sep 6, 2008)

YouTube - eek-a-mouse - i love weed
YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling
YouTube - 20 Dollar

*** YouTube - Cypress Hill & Damian Marley - Ganja Bus (With Lyrics) ***
*** YouTube - eek-a-mouse - juicy juicy and weedy weedy ***
*** YouTube - Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling ***


----------



## Slevin (Sep 8, 2008)

silversun pickups- lazy eye
Radio Head - High and Dry
kottonmouth kings - tangerine sky


----------



## FatTrousers (Sep 8, 2008)

The new metallica album is good if you've had a rough day and need some heavy ear abuse.
Failing that, Toots and the Maytals, great reggae, nice bass, all you need.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

anyhting by bob marley
infact i'm gonna burn me a high musik cd right now


----------



## jblight (Jan 27, 2009)

it depends on what mood I'm in.. dave matthews, The roots, Tri Point Paradox (local band), 
bassnectar FTW.


----------



## DeweY (Jan 27, 2009)

Bob Marley Greatest its , Toke A Few Bongss n Jam


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zL13LvxS8


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jan 30, 2009)

Life's a bitch by nas and az my fav song 2 smoke to of all time


----------



## Green Xan Man (Jan 30, 2009)

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2009)

So Hot - Kid Rock,
Sounds geeky to say that but that new album of his is smokin.


----------



## poster15 (Jan 31, 2009)

screamo screamo screamo


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 3, 2009)

well, if i can recommend some sweet roots music, i'd say to get "Heart of The Congoes" by The Congoes, just the most extraordinary album i ever heard. It's also produced by Lee Scratch Perry, it sounds like heaven, and has the thick stench of spiritual herb 
or perhaps The Abyssinians , another deep roots vocal harmony trio thingy.. get "Forward on to Zion" for basslines that could only have been written by God Himself (eg: the sacred "Satta Masagana"). phew. it's good shit man!


----------



## newbnovice (Feb 3, 2009)

Zeppelin, dylan, floyd


----------



## pharlow (Feb 3, 2009)

cypress hill i want to get high


----------



## Maxbeasily (Feb 3, 2009)

audioslave "be yourself"
led zep. "going to California"
Modest Mouse "Missed the boat" 
red hot "wet sand" and "road tripping"
Dead or alive "spin me right round"
Grateful Dead "Truckin"


in no way can i limit myself, these are just a few good ones


----------



## amaturepothead (Feb 3, 2009)

Boomerang by Big Pun


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Tm1ird07A


----------



## twain (Feb 5, 2009)

*Pink Floyd the entire dark side of the moon album!!!*


----------



## Sponge26 (Feb 6, 2009)

rebelution. click it you'll be glad you did i promise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sVVdkPCrls


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 8, 2009)

any song by Ian Brown


----------



## luvme4me8410 (Feb 8, 2009)

definitely what I'm currently listening to

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Feb 9, 2009)

Dark Lotus or A Perfect Circle


----------



## Robertx (Apr 4, 2009)

Old school Dub music - King Tubby, Dub Specialist, and Augustus Pablo!!
Reggae and DnB are good also! 
mix a little bit of Salsa and general caribean music for good!


----------



## gsmoke (Apr 5, 2009)

kings of leon, citizen cope, tech9,


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 6, 2009)

lil white-oxycotton  this song is the shit


----------



## hotwheelszac (Apr 6, 2009)

DJ DRAMA and BIG L

period.


----------



## Jaybman (Apr 7, 2009)

Personally, I'm a big fan of The Flaming Lips- especially "Feeling Yourself Disintergrate"
If you listen to it on a nice system with clear definition between the right and left channels, it makes
for a very nice experience.


----------



## BCbakedlife (Apr 7, 2009)

dude, ANYTHING by DJ hype, blazin to that shit gets u totaly in the mood man. try a song like Ready or not


----------



## loto123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guns and roses estranged


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 11, 2009)

Umphrey's McGee


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2009)

[youtube]c71RCAyLS1M[/youtube]


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

Usually just pop in some They Might Be Giants. Shit is so cash.


----------



## buddyofbuds (May 9, 2009)

Babbletron & Cunninlynguists (New album Strange Journey vol. 1 impresses as expected)


----------



## BigKroniclz (May 10, 2009)

Cypress Hill - Hits From the Bong!

CLick here 2 view album


----------



## toyxrazor (May 11, 2009)

~Trippy/slow songs
+"Aqueous Transmission" Incubus
+"Monster Hit" [unknown]
+"Legalize it" Peter Tosh
+"Ganja Smoker" [unknown]
+"Air" Mike Mills
+"White Rabbit" Jefferson Airplane
+"Give it Away" Zero7
+"Transcendence" Thievery Corporation
+"Tumbledown" leggo beast
+"razor" Foo Fighters

~'bump to it' songs'
+"Napalm Brain/Scatter Brain" DJ Shadow
+"Group Four" Massive Attack
+"I feel Space [Freeform Five remix]" Lindstrom 
+"And the Day turned to Fright" Sphongle [I think the "eat static" remix is best, but w/e]

~'thug to it' songs
+"Because I got High" afroman
+"Roll it up, Light it up, Smoke it up" Cypress Hill
+Artillery" Infected Mushroom [one of my personal fav's > ]
+"420" Kottonmouth Kings

~'tripp out' songs
+"Juke Joint Jezebel" K.M.F.D.M.
+"Hashish" 1200 micrograms

{Hope I've helped inhance your stoner experience ^.- }


----------



## slyfly (May 11, 2009)

dave matthews


----------



## meofcurse (May 12, 2009)

i like folk tunes like incredible string band or bert jansch ,fairport convention .well these are british.mmm some psychedelic rock like country joe and the fish or greatful dead or love(forever changes is a classic).and i love some psych soul like sly & the family stone or curtis mayfield.and dont forget some neopsych alternative like caribou from canada.


----------



## meofcurse (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xEaEALzyJo
well this video is great


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

"I can walk on water I can fly" BassHunter 

[Anything by him is freggin' amazing.]


----------



## BakersfieldBudz (May 15, 2009)

Devin The Dude-Doobie Ashtray


----------



## Georges (May 15, 2009)

Some progessive/psychedellic rock like jethro tull (before 1980), pink floyd(early works), king crimson, jefferson airplane, Jimi Hendrix, the doors, cream, some Beatles' songs too.
Listen to some indian classical music too, it's trippy.
Jazz and downtempo music are great too to chill while you're high!


----------



## Tunda (May 15, 2009)

Alpha blondie - Jerusalem
Eek a mouse - ganja smuggling, virgin girl
yellow man- bunn the kutchie, morning ride, love letter, if you should lose me
john holt- police in helicopter
natural vibrations - one on one, green harvest, okana road
Bob Marley - too much to list
anthony B - raid de barn


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

If you like to laugh, check out "Steven Lynch" x3


----------



## meofcurse (May 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ue35Jxdpxbo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ue35Jxdpxbo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
this is a great psychrock group called hp lovecraft.


----------



## meofcurse (May 16, 2009)

fuck...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue35Jxdpxbo&feature=related


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 16, 2009)

kings of leon .. manhattan.. really chills me out and my little boy loves it


----------



## meofcurse (May 16, 2009)

really one of the best songs ive ever heard is eight miles high from the byrds.i used to listen to it when i was younger trippin with lsd.


----------



## StickiestIcky (May 16, 2009)

Cypress Hill- Hits From the bong
-I wanna get High


Bob marley- Smoke to joints


Lil whyte- This is my smoking song
- Get high

Ludacris- Blueberry yum yum


----------



## MS.KONDUCT (May 16, 2009)

My ultimate *FAVORITE* get high song:


THe baddest mofo on the guitar: Bootsy Collins- I'd rather be with you

If you don't know Bootsy google him, he's the man.


----------



## DrSimmy (May 19, 2009)

My Favourite High song ever is *For The Love Of Music - Fat Freddy's Drop *Best chill out song ever it goes for like 20 minutes and its bit like Reggae/Jazz/hip hop and it changes through out the whole song. Always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment

thig guy jus pick wat ever beat u like and let his voice lift up


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 9, 2009)

E.S. Posthumus

http://www.esposthumus.com <-- listen to all their tracks streamed right off the front page.


----------



## TokerTunes (Jun 9, 2009)

Check out my site which has all my favorite songs to smoke to: http://tokertunes.com


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Anything that is bass heavy seems made for smoking to. Like hip hop or funk


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 11, 2009)

For fun (and geekdomness) get anything Uematsu Nobuo or Meguro Masashi


----------



## DR.LEMON (Jun 14, 2009)

Godkas said:


> Hey post your favorite smoking music . I'll start it off.
> 
> "Crumblin' Erb" - Outkast


the fog by goatlord 
underground kings - pocket full a stones 
bongzilla - trinity(gigglebush)
bongzilla I LOVE MARYJANE
bongzilla - greenthumb 
bongzilla - Harvest


----------



## wretchedsoul (Jun 15, 2009)

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Radiohead, Citizen Cope, Pink Floyd, Lil' Wayne, The Eagles, Kayne West, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley, Pepper, Slightly Stoopid, Foo Fighters, Blackfield, Porcupine Tree, Gorillaz, Dr. Dre, Notorious B.I.G., Tupac, CCR, Lil' Wyte, The Who, Jedi Mind Tricks, Offspring, T.I., Springsteen, Metallica, Fort Minor, 50 Cent, Kansas, classic rock in general...I would really suggest checking out Lil's Wayne's Tha Carter album set (C1-C3), Some of the songs I like by him include Hawaii 5.0, I Miss My Dawgz, Tie My Hands, Misunderstood, Carter II, Shoot Me Down, Best Rapper Alive, Hustler Musik, Fly Out, Phone Home, Playin' With Fire, 3 Peat, I'm Me and most of those are from Tha Carters


----------



## GoodKnight420 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're going for a meditation/relaxing thing go for Beauty by Vargo. Always gets you in zen mode. haha!


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 18, 2009)

The best.

People Under the Stairs - Acid Raindrops
People Under the Stairs - San Francisco Nights


----------



## Moses'BurninCush (Jul 19, 2009)

MGMT, Gorillaz if you want psychadelic
Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Common if you want chill rap
Cypress Hill if you want to smile


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 19, 2009)

wretchedsoul said:


> Tool, A Perfect Circle, Radiohead, Citizen Cope, Pink Floyd, Lil' Wayne, The Eagles, Kayne West, Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley, Pepper, Slightly Stoopid, Foo Fighters, Blackfield, Porcupine Tree, Gorillaz, Dr. Dre, Notorious B.I.G., Tupac, CCR, Lil' Wyte, The Who, Jedi Mind Tricks, Offspring, T.I., Springsteen, Metallica, Fort Minor, 50 Cent, Kansas, classic rock in general...I would really suggest checking out Lil's Wayne's Tha Carter album set (C1-C3), Some of the songs I like by him include Hawaii 5.0, I Miss My Dawgz, Tie My Hands, Misunderstood, Carter II, Shoot Me Down, Best Rapper Alive, Hustler Musik, Fly Out, Phone Home, Playin' With Fire, 3 Peat, I'm Me and most of those are from Tha Carters


Good list! I love some Citizen Cope.
"got the law man, the con man, liquor star man, got the man at the premier of Spider man"

I forget the name of that song but its so bad ass, just him and an acoustic guitar.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Longview 
Green Day anything from~Dookie


----------



## Toker24/7 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love to listen to Weed song by bone thugs.Or some Bob marley songs


----------

